# Blackberry tethering

## hackerError

I have two blackberries:

1-Verizon Blackberry Storm 9530

2-Att Blackberry 9000

My goal is to tether with the 9000, but if we can get either one, or both working, that would be great.

So far, I have tried using these scripts:

```

tablit jeremy # cat /etc/ppp/peers/att

# Not tested yet

115200

noipdefault

defaultroute

#nomultilink

ipcp-restart 7

ipcp-accept-local

ipcp-accept-remote

lcp-echo-interval 0

lcp-echo-failure 999

nopcomp

noaccomp

pap-timeout 20

pap-restart 20

lcp-restart 10

novj

#noauth

nomagic

noccp

crtscts

usepeerdns

novj

user ""

password ""

#debug debug debug

# does not exist in all pppd versions (osx)

#replacedefaultroute

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -f conf/att-chat"

```

```

tablit jeremy # cat /etc/chatscripts/att-chat

TIMEOUT 10

ABORT 'BUSY'

ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

ABORT 'ERROR'

SAY 'Starting GPRS connect script\n'

'' 'BBT_OS'

'' 'ATZ'

SAY 'Setting APN\n'

OK 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","wap.cingular"'

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

SAY 'Dialing...\n'

OK 'ATD*99#'

CONNECT

# Without ~p it does NOT continue passed Connect !!

~p

```

when i try to use it, I get:

```

tablit jeremy # pppd call att

tablit jeremy #

```

What should I be doing that isn't happening?

----------

